# (Solved) Dreamweaver word wrap in code view



## mauipono (Feb 2, 2002)

In Dreamweaver MX, under Edit>Prefs>Code Format, Automatically Wrapping is checked, and I can set the number of columns to anything but it won't wrap. It happened in my Dreamweaver class tonight as well. Does this feature work for anyone? Does anyone know what the problem might be?


----------



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

try going to view-> code view options and see if word wrap is checked there.


----------



## mauipono (Feb 2, 2002)

It was not. Now it is and it's wrapping. Thank you!


----------

